# Fuji x100(s) to Supplement an SLR



## pierceography (May 10, 2013)

Hello All,
So I'm seriously considering purchasing the new Fuji x100s. I love my 5Dm3 and my variety of EF lenses, but the entire kit can seem a bit obnoxious at times... particularly for street photography or simply for a camera to casually carry around. I have a point and shoot (S90), but rarely use it as I don't like shooting with an LCD. So I'm looking to get some advice from members who have purchased the x100s or a similar camera. Which do you find yourself using more? Are you glad to have purchased a secondary mirrorless camera to supplement your SLR?

And the other half of this question is a bit more pointed; I'm also considering getting the TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II. However, I've come to the conclusion that I likely wouldn't use a TS lens nearly as often as a more compact mirrorless camera.

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (May 10, 2013)

I have been thinking the same thing, I was waiting for a 35mm L MkII, but the more I thought about it the more I realised I could get an X100s for less money and have a second, very useful, but smaller and good fun body effectively for free.

I haven't had a good play with the Fuji yet, but I am pretty sure that is the way I will go, I'd prefer a black one.


----------



## trygved (May 12, 2013)

Recently unloaded all my Canon gear (except for my 430EX II) for an X100S
I didn't really want to jump into the deep end, but I couldn't afford both.
I was shooting on a 550D that I had outgrown, w/ a 40mm and a 24-105
I like a minimal amount of gear, which was a major + going for the FUJI

There are things that I love, and things that bother me on the regular.
Let's be realistic. So many people want to love this camera, and I feel that its flaws are there and people don't want to talk about them

For me it boils down to this:


The lens is sharp enough, but the barrel distortion is sort of dreadful. I sort of feel crazy, but I feel like the distortion only shows heavily on the right side of the frame. Every time I bring the photos in to edit and render them, they look like a homemade cake.


The autofocus is sort of bogus, even when compared to the 550D. It is just a very _different_ AF. When it locks on, it gets it right, but sometimes it just wants to hunt and hunt, seemingly for no reason.

:-\
The wheel on the back is super delicate, and s*** gets changed for no reason.

Not sure if it's helpful for me to go over all the good stuff. There's so much, to be honest.
If you can get over those few pitfalls, and you're cool with having a fixed 23mm lens camera as your walk around camera, then yeah, it's great.
I bought it with the intention of getting a DSLR later, as I currently can't afford both. Having really gotten to know it, however, it fits the bill for everything.
I snap the kiddo with it, shoot the cat, use my flash to blast friends at night (which is amazing with the leaf shutter), and feel it has more than held its weight with serious shoots.

Here are some images I've shot, all out of camera (RAW, but untouched for the sake of showing the IQ)
To see the work graded, you can check out youngbloodphotography.tumblr.com


----------



## FunPhotons (May 12, 2013)

I have the X100. The S is supposed to be faster but otherwise they are the same. 

There are many goofy things about the camera, hardware and software. As others have said the mechanical dials, of which there are way too many (I only use two or three) get changed accidentally all the time. The battery compartments on the flash accessory are wrong, you have insert one of the batteries against opposite the way you would as indicated by the spring (which normally goes against the tail, not the head). This one is amazing, only on really cheap Chinese toys have I ever seen a lazy mistake like that. 

Oftentimes the firmware gets into a state I have a hard time pulling it out. Like the flash mode, some times it's "commander mode" (what the hell is that) where it seems to have a mind of it's own, and not, but often I can't turn off commander mode. The camera actually locks up not too infrequently. 

On and on, of course with my generation the AF sucks. However it may work out great for you. Ultimately it taught me to stick with Canon. Maybe a little more boring, but eminently sensible and _it works_. If they come out with a large format compact for $700 I'll be really happy.


----------



## noisejammer (May 12, 2013)

I jumped on the Fuji train about three weeks back. 

I chose the X-E1 rather than the X100s - but only because I wanted a little more versatility. I played with the X100s in the shop... so based on my 15 mins, they are both wonderful cameras. The user interface is a vast improvement over the X100, focus peaking and the pseudo-rangefinder are fun (but are not available on the X-E1 and never will be.)

I can't speak to the accuracy of the X100s AF but I have found that the X-E1 focuses quickly if you mash the button but it tends to pick a background object. This could be IO (idiot operator) interference.

To comment on the second part of your question - I'm finding that the X-E1 has almost completely replaced my 5D2 and 1D4. This is something of a surprise but the image quality is excellent and 6400 ISO is entirely usable. I've tried several Zuiko OM lenses (via an adapter) and they work great. Sure there are some things it can't do (including supporting a TS lens) but you might be wanting to use a larger format if this was your goal anyway.

On the choice of a mirrorless or a TS-E. I suspect you will use the mirrorless far more. On the other hand, I already own a TS-E 17/4L and keep it in my stable for when I do want to use it. Forced to choose, I'd probably go with the Fuji - but only because I don't earn my living with a camera.

Zack Arias seems to like the X100s too... http://zackarias.com/for-photographers/gear-gadgets/fuji-x100s-review-a-camera-walks-into-a-bar/


----------



## miah (May 12, 2013)

I use the same set-up as the OP: 5D3 & S90. I'm also looking to update the S90 and considering the X100s, since I had been toying with getting a 35mm f/2 for the 5D (and the Fuji's 23mm lens is equivalent to 35mm). All the reviews seem to love this camera. Availability remains tight and price is high, but maybe it's worth it? I'm thinking I'll rent one from Lens Rentals to give it a whirl, first.


----------



## sdsr (May 12, 2013)

Based on what I've read about them (I've never used one) I thought the various Fujis sounded appealing, but only the ones with interchangeable lenses (I seldom use a wide angle lens, which rules out the X100/s); and at the time I was thinking about getting a small back-up camera there was nothing longer than 60mm, which is nowhere near long enough for me. I ended up going with the Olympus OMD instead, in large part so I could best use the Olympus 75mm prime. I suspect (but don't know for sure) that Fuji does better at very high ISOs, but the Olympus is a marvelous camera (I won't spell out why - there's enough written about it already online). It doesn't hurt that a smallish bag containing all my M43 gear (body + 5 primes and two zooms) weighs less than, say, my 70-300L by itself, and that the excellent Panasonic 100-300mm lens is a tiny fraction of the size/weight/obtrusiveness of any DSLR equivalent; it's quite amusing to put it next to my Sigma 50-500 OS.... Nor does it hurt that the focus accuracy of this equipment surpasses any DSLRs I've used.

Anyway, I find myself using the Olympus a lot, though in part that may be just because it's the newer toy. Some of the time I use it by itself, but at other times I take it in conjunction with my 6D or 5DII - it's an easy way to be more versatile with less weight, and with remarkably little compromise in quality (much of the time, none at all).


----------



## The_Arsonist (May 12, 2013)

I just received my x100s, which I will be using in addition to my 50D, 70-200 2.8 IS and 8mm Fisheye. The X100s is a purpose built camera; and for it's purpose, it is excellent. Much better image quality, sharpness, color, ISO usability, etc than my 50D. Especially for low light, the Fuji is an entirely different, beast than my 50D, and that's exactly what I want. I decided to get this camera instead of a 30 or 35mm 1.4 for my 50D. It is really nice having a second camera without having to drop the cash for a full-frame option (6D + Sigma 35 =~$2700 vs $1300 for the Fuji)


----------



## skullyspice (May 12, 2013)

Ive had the X100 for a while now. On most occasions I will prefer to use my 5D3 with the 40mm over the X100, unless I want to travel really light. To me the 5D3 is so much better at everything. The X100 is fun but mine doesnt come out too often. IQ aside my biggest annoyance with the X100 is the exposure +/- dial. I cant tell you how many times I am shooting for a while then look down and see I have changed the setting by accident. Bad location I think. While I have seen some remarkable photos come out of it, I would say I consider it more of my point and shoot camera for when I dont want to lug the 5D3 around.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 12, 2013)

skullyspice said:


> Ive had the X100 for a while now. On most occasions I will prefer to use my 5D3 with the 40mm over the X100, unless I want to travel really light. To me the 5D3 is so much better at everything. The X100 is fun but mine doesnt come out too often. IQ aside my biggest annoyance with the X100 is the exposure +/- dial. I cant tell you how many times I am shooting for a while then look down and see I have changed the setting by accident. Bad location I think. While I have seen some remarkable photos come out of it, I would say I consider it more of my point and shoot camera for when I dont want to lug the 5D3 around.



I see the X100s has a reccomended max sync speed of 1/2000 while it is possible to shoot at the max speed of 1/4000. I have never shot with a leaf shutter. What kind of power settings would you use on your strobes for this kind of sync?


----------



## noncho (May 12, 2013)

As skullyspice said - use pancake.

And EOS-M + 22/2 is about 500$ now if you want it really compact.


----------



## The_Arsonist (May 12, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> skullyspice said:
> 
> 
> > Ive had the X100 for a while now. On most occasions I will prefer to use my 5D3 with the 40mm over the X100, unless I want to travel really light. To me the 5D3 is so much better at everything. The X100 is fun but mine doesnt come out too often. IQ aside my biggest annoyance with the X100 is the exposure +/- dial. I cant tell you how many times I am shooting for a while then look down and see I have changed the setting by accident. Bad location I think. While I have seen some remarkable photos come out of it, I would say I consider it more of my point and shoot camera for when I dont want to lug the 5D3 around.
> ...



That largely depends on the equipment. At those speeds, many studio strobes are too slow (t.1 time) to sync that fast. Another issue is if you are using radio triggers they will become a limiting factor around 1/640 to 1/1000. The aperture also limits that; F/2 maxes at 1/1000, any faster speeds will need a smaller aperture.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2013)

The_Arsonist said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > skullyspice said:
> ...



No they are not, it is not the sync time that is the problem, it is the fact that the shutter is already closing by the time it is synced, so what you get is an effective second aperture, you are exposing your flash through a gap in the shutter, as the shutter speed gets faster the aperture created by the shutter gets smaller. So you lose lots of power.


----------



## trygved (May 13, 2013)

Yeah, you're probably not terribly interested in the X-E1, as it'd require you to invest in lenses, which you're already doing for another system.

At the end of the day, for me, the image quality and leaf shutter makes it worthwhile.
With speedlights and an off camera flash cable, it can get 1/1000 at f2, 1/2000 at f4, and 1/4000 at f8
Considering the higher f stops also cut power on the flash, I usually just stick with 1/1000.
I could see using the the higher speeds if you really need to freeze movement, but I don't.
Just being able to match or overpower the sun with a single flash is important to me.

The camera is a bit quirky, but for using it as a backup camera, the IQ is spot on.


----------



## M.ST (May 13, 2013)

It´s a lot of fun to hve a mirrorless system for street photography and walking around without having a special target. But I don´t prefer the Canon M.


----------



## vbi (May 13, 2013)

I picked up a X100 just after it was released. While it is quite different to the Canon systems it certainly does the job of being an unobtrusive street and travel camera excellently. It takes a while to get used to the fixed lens, but then again, if you are used to shooting with a prime on your SLR it is a similar experience. 

In terms of focussing I have found that using the back focus button and/or zone focussing works really well. The excellent DOF and distance scale on the OVF makes it really simple. Either focus on something at a similar distance to that you want to work at, or use the manual focus dial even though it is a bit hit and miss, and then simply aim and shoot. 

The X100 is brilliant in low light, the lens is acceptably sharp at F2 and very sharp at F2.8 on, you get used to checking the exposure compensation dial frequently, and I have yet to find a better "compact" camera in terms of IQ.

I am just waiting for the X100S to drop in price before I upgrade. The Canon SL1 would be far bulkier despite being the smallest SLR on the block. The MD5 looks like an interesting alternative but I have no desire to accumulate yet another set of lenses.

Ultimately it's a case of horses for courses. There are times where my 5D/7D combo is the right tool. There are times where the X100 is the right tool.


----------



## miah (May 13, 2013)

Here's an added question for those of you who already own the X100 or X100s: 

Is the camera easy enough to shoot with one-handed? Traveling solo, I often use my S90 to shoot "self-portraits" at arm's length when I'm surrounded by school kids or chatting with locals or otherwise not able to use the self-timer or a remote with a tripod and want to be in the picture. I do this with thumb and forefinger, holding the camera upside-down with my left hand, when necessary (flipping the photos in PP). So, is the Fuji small enough, light enough, and ergonomically capable of doing the same thing?


----------



## pozols (May 13, 2013)

I actually just purchased an X100s a few weeks ago, so i can give you a hands on compared to the 5D Mark III
If you shoot mostly in the 24-50 range with your 5D, then you will like the x100s alot. If you shoot mostly 100-200 then you will miss the bokeh and seperation from the background. With the X100s you have to open it wide open and get pretty close to your subject for any shallow DOF. The x100s colors and sharpness, i think are excellent, especially skin tones. The camera is a little quirky. If you are trying to take pictures of moving things like sports and kids, it's hard... See my sample pics attached...


----------



## pierceography (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, everyone!

I wound put pulling the proverbial trigger on the x100s Saturday night. It's backordered from B&H, but hopefully I'll have it in the next week or two. While I really wanted to grab the TS-E 24mm, I ultimately decided to go with the x100s because I feel I'll get more use out of it. And I started a 365 project a couple weeks ago, and I think I'm more likely to do well at it if I have a smaller camera with me instead of having to go out of my way to ensure I have my 5Dm3 with the appropriate lens on hand.

But I'd love to get more feedback on the x100s or sample pictures.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 13, 2013)

pozols said:


> I actually just purchased an X100s a few weeks ago, so i can give you a hands on compared to the 5D Mark III
> If you shoot mostly in the 24-50 range with your 5D, then you will like the x100s alot. If you shoot mostly 100-200 then you will miss the bokeh and seperation from the background. With the X100s you have to open it wide open and get pretty close to your subject for any shallow DOF. The x100s colors and sharpness, i think are excellent, especially skin tones. The camera is a little quirky. If you are trying to take pictures of moving things like sports and kids, it's hard... See my sample pics attached...



Nice pics and I love the IQ. Much PP on these?


----------



## pozols (May 14, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> pozols said:
> 
> 
> > I actually just purchased an X100s a few weeks ago, so i can give you a hands on compared to the 5D Mark III
> ...



Thanks...these are ooc jpegs, no pp except cropping.


----------



## The_Arsonist (May 14, 2013)

pierceography said:


> Thanks for the responses, everyone!
> 
> I wound put pulling the proverbial trigger on the x100s Saturday night. It's backordered from B&H, but hopefully I'll have it in the next week or two. While I really wanted to grab the TS-E 24mm, I ultimately decided to go with the x100s because I feel I'll get more use out of it. And I started a 365 project a couple weeks ago, and I think I'm more likely to do well at it if I have a smaller camera with me instead of having to go out of my way to ensure I have my 5Dm3 with the appropriate lens on hand.
> 
> But I'd love to get more feedback on the x100s or sample pictures.



I ordered mine around 4/19 from B&H and got it last Friday.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 14, 2013)

[/quote]

Nice pics and I love the IQ. Much PP on these?
[/quote]

Thanks...these are ooc jpegs, no pp except cropping.
[/quote]

Thats pretty impressive IQ


----------



## ryan00013 (May 14, 2013)

I've had my X100s since release as a compliment to my 5DIII. I'll list my current setup and usage.

Gear:
5DIII, Canon 50L, Canon 85L II, Tamron 24-70 VC, & Canon 70-200 IS II
and... Fuji X100s.

What gets more use? The Fuji X100s by far.

*Usage*
*Daily Shooter:* Fuji X100s - It is small enough that I keep it in a small case and toss it in my bag every day.

*Street shooting: * Fuji X100s - Small, discreet, silent

*Portrait Shoots:* 5DIII, 50L, & 85L II with Fuji X100s as a compliment

*Event Work/Photojournalism: *Tamron 24-70 & Canon 70-200. Although, I did shoot an event last night with the 5dIII + Fuji X100s for an 85mm + 35mm prime combo and it worked out pretty well! For paid gigs though, I'll stick with my zooms.

*Low Light Work (low action): *5DIII and Fuji X100s (the Fuji actually handles noise "slightly" better than the 5DIII).

*Low Light Work (action):* 5DIII - Fuji AF is too slow in low light for action shots for my tastes.


*Additional Points:*
To answer someone's question earlier about *one-handed* shooting with Fuji X100s - Yes for shooting, not for changing many settings. With one hand I can grab the camera, turn it on, swap between OVF and EVF, and take a shot. (worst case scenario, with a neck strap and X100s pressed against your body, you can change shutter speed, aperture, etc).

*AF* - I have found the Fuji X100s AF "good enough" for me probably 90% of the time in good lighting (phase detect AF only engages in good light. in low light, it uses the slower contrast AF which is the same as the original X100)

*Usage percentage* - I'd say I use my X100s 75% of the time, if not more. I end up bringing it for most professional work too, so it gets used a lot. It is also the most fun camera I have ever used, so that helps.


*Limitations & Quirks* - 
*The X100s is still not a "perfect" camera, and does still face some limitations. The AF is nowhere near 5DIII/OM-D levels. In low light, it gets worse as mentioned above.

*Fixed 35mm lens - Great as a second camera, but I would never own it as my only camera.

*Still room for improvement - The focus peaking in MF could be better; Exposure compensation dial doesn't work in Manual mode; no customizable Q menu, etc. Basically, there are a few small things that could be better but Fuji is in my opinion, the BEST at offering users frequent software updates and listening to user feedback.

*Image Quality - Pretty amazing for APS-C. It is the best IQ I have seen come out of any APS-C sensor camera and is mostly indistinguishable from the comparison shots I have seen with a 5DIII + Canon 35L and the Fuji X100s. My 5DIII + 85L II on the other hand, well... nothing short of a $10,000 kit can top that combo.

JPG vs. RAW - Both are great. The Fuji has one of the best JPG engines of any camera in my opinion. However, I still mainly shoot in RAW. You may read things about issues with the X-Trans sensor and Adobe, but rest assured that these issues have been resolved to the satisfaction of 95% of Fuji users (there will always be the remaining 5% pixel peepers).

*Overall* I've never owned a Fuji before the original X100, but I am smitten. I'm biased because I love it so much. I can't wait for the X-pro 2 to come out (which will hopefully be an interchangeable lens X100s).


----------



## Quasimodo (May 14, 2013)

pierceography said:


> Hello All,
> So I'm seriously considering purchasing the new Fuji x100s. I love my 5Dm3 and my variety of EF lenses, but the entire kit can seem a bit obnoxious at times... particularly for street photography or simply for a camera to casually carry around. I have a point and shoot (S90), but rarely use it as I don't like shooting with an LCD. So I'm looking to get some advice from members who have purchased the x100s or a similar camera.  Which do you find yourself using more? Are you glad to have purchased a secondary mirrorless camera to supplement your SLR?
> 
> And the other half of this question is a bit more pointed; I'm also considering getting the TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II. However, I've come to the conclusion that I likely wouldn't use a TS lens nearly as often as a more compact mirrorless camera.
> ...



Life is crazy and fun  I am actually contemplating selling my 17 TSE to finance the x100s and its various filters, flashes for it, and stuff. I was very ambitious when buying the TS lens, but with two small children I have not had time to really learn how to use the tilt and shift. Given my other lenses, I feel that I have much covered so I will not be to hard on my day to day photography.


----------



## pierceography (May 15, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Life is crazy and fun  I am actually contemplating selling my 17 TSE to finance the x100s and its various filters, flashes for it, and stuff. I was very ambitious when buying the TS lens, but with two small children I have not had time to really learn how to use the tilt and shift. Given my other lenses, I feel that I have much covered so I will not be to hard on my day to day photography.



Exactly my thoughts on the TS-E 24mm. I love shooting architecture -- which is the bread and butter of any tilt shift lens -- but with my son being born a couple weeks ago, I fear my architecture shooting days may be few and far between now.

I was also hesitant about purchasing such an expensive camera with a fixed prime lens. However, since my son was born I'm yet to break any zoom lens out of my bag. I've been exclusively using my 35mm, 50mm, 85mm, 100mm, and 135mm. I've been using my 85mm the most, as I really like the bokeh that lens produces as well as the the frame you get with the 85. BUT if I had to pick only one of these lenses and discard the rest, I would likely go with the 35mm for its versatility. So that made my decision on the x100s a little easier.


----------



## pierceography (May 15, 2013)

ryan00013 said:


> I've had my X100s since release as a compliment to my 5DIII. I'll list my current setup and usage.
> 
> Gear:
> 5DIII, Canon 50L, Canon 85L II, Tamron 24-70 VC, & Canon 70-200 IS II
> ...



This is a fantastic review and comparison. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## And-Rew (May 15, 2013)

So, you've made your choice - but I'm going to hit this from a slightly different angle...

Last June, I opted for the Pro1-X instead of a 5D3. I wanted the ability to change lenses whilst having something smaller than a 5D2 with BG & 24-105 slung over everyone's shoulder 

I bought the Fuji with 35mm f1.4 lens, and as most comments agree, it is vastly different from a Canon system in many ways. I rarely take the 5D2 out anymore - such are the benefits of the Pro1-X. I keep meaning to buy another lens, bought can't get past going out with a camera that almost fits in my pocket and happily shoots at ISO 6400 with out any qualms.

I'm accepting of the fact that this is not an 'action' camera. But then I'm not really an 'action' photographer! However - that does not mean you can't shoot some motion based shoots - they're just harder to get than a 5D3 or1D* series or 7D.

For any one thinking of getting a Fuji as a walk around camera that's smaller and more portable than a DSLR - I would say 'go for it'. But be prepared to take a little bit learning the differing technology used in this camera to that usually found in a Canon.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (May 15, 2013)

I definitely love the x100s. The restriction of the fixed focal lens doesn't bother me at all. My Canon bodies are showing signs of serious deprivation. They are so obtrusive. I think the resurgence of street photography contributes very much to the attractiveness of cameras like the x100s. Sometimes I feel a bit fed up by this technically perfect pictures coming along like pp monsters.
To me IQ of the x100s is terrific, high iso is great, in terms of af there is still leeway.
I always loved my Canon gear but there is a looming shadow on the horizon with the name Fuji x-pro2 on it.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 15, 2013)

pierceography said:


> Hello All,
> So I'm seriously considering purchasing the new Fuji x100s. I love my 5Dm3 and my variety of EF lenses, but the entire kit can seem a bit obnoxious at times... particularly for street photography or simply for a camera to casually carry around. I have a point and shoot (S90), but rarely use it as I don't like shooting with an LCD. So I'm looking to get some advice from members who have purchased the x100s or a similar camera. Which do you find yourself using more? Are you glad to have purchased a secondary mirrorless camera to supplement your SLR?
> 
> And the other half of this question is a bit more pointed; I'm also considering getting the TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II. However, I've come to the conclusion that I likely wouldn't use a TS lens nearly as often as a more compact mirrorless camera.
> ...



If you shoot alot of flash, the Sync speed is worth it's weight in gold but I get the same speeds from my g15. A camera that does something better than your SLR is always useful.


----------



## TommyLee (May 15, 2013)

I use the 24-105 a fair amount...... pretty flexible

but when I want to get MORE...
I use the 35 1.4 sigma .......and the 135 f2... (maybe sub the 85L II)
...
get those two real bargains...if you want primes

THEN
I would vote for a stretch into the 14 L II ....
14, 35 135 (or 85) ... is a VERY capable set

mostly...you'll likely use the 35 1.4 sig..... the best of these 4 lenses IMO...
135 f2 is second place then 85L II....
14L II is even more specialized and optional


yes the immediate avail of the 24-70 II zoom is nice...
but 35 and 85/135 ...and FAST is so nice to use

just my idea...
having used them all ............own all but the 24-70 II

TOM


----------



## Quasimodo (May 15, 2013)

pierceography said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Life is crazy and fun  I am actually contemplating selling my 17 TSE to finance the x100s and its various filters, flashes for it, and stuff. I was very ambitious when buying the TS lens, but with two small children I have not had time to really learn how to use the tilt and shift. Given my other lenses, I feel that I have much covered so I will not be to hard on my day to day photography.
> ...



Congratulations on your baby! Is it your first? My life changed for the better, but with less time for self indulgence


----------



## Quasimodo (May 15, 2013)

A new question if anyone have the time....

I have been reading David Hobby's post on the X100s (strobist) and his writing on flashuse (and subsequent member comments). In his post he talks of how he has used some SB 800's on the camera hot shoe (that's Nikon right?) and even slaved them. That made me wonder if I can use my 580 and slave my 600 and 430 on it as well? Will the shoe fit? 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pierceography (May 15, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly my thoughts on the TS-E 24mm. I love shooting architecture -- which is the bread and butter of any tilt shift lens -- but with my son being born a couple weeks ago, I fear my architecture shooting days may be few and far between now.
> ...



Thanks! Yes, my first. And life has certainly changed, and also for the better. I'm definitely taking more pictures (my 5Dm3 with a prime lens is always sitting on the kitchen table) and losing a lot of sleep, but no surprise with either of those.

When my wife and I found out we were expecting, I went on a prime lens buying spree. Literally picked up the Sigma 35mm f/1.4, Sigma 50mm f/1.4, Canon 85mm f/1.2L II, and Canon 135mm f/2L within the span of four months, and also threw the 24-70mm f/2.8L II in there for good measure.

So far I'm immensely happy with my decision to invest in primes, and also glad I have the 24-70mm ii for when my kid gets a little more mobile and I'll need some more versatility.

And also why I'm very happy with my decision to order the x100s over the weekend. A bulky SLR and primes are great for when we're around the house and I want to get some photos, but once we start traveling more with the baby, having something a little more mobile and easy to carry will be great.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 15, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> A new question if anyone have the time....
> 
> I have been reading David Hobby's post on the X100s (strobist) and his writing on flashuse (and subsequent member comments). In his post he talks of how he has used some SB 800's on the camera hot shoe (that's Nikon right?) and even slaved them. That made me wonder if I can use my 580 and slave my 600 and 430 on it as well? Will the shoe fit?
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated



It will fit on the shoe and it will fire, but it won't work like the Nikon units. Nikon flashes have an optical trigger built in, it is just a dumb "fire now" signal but it works.

For Canon shooters the work around is to use dumb radio triggers, RF-603's and the like, you can even have a strobe on camera using the 603 through pass. As with the Nikon setup the flash will be manual only.

I have seen people use a Canon off camera cord with a 580 in their hand, but it must be in manual flash mode. I don't believe that master firing would trigger Canon remotes.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 15, 2013)

pierceography said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > pierceography said:
> ...



The pub was suddenly a strange word, and sleeping in; not sure if I remember it at all 

I see that you have the wonderful 100L in your prime lineup. It is wonderful for babypictures, at least when they are infants and somewhat calm in their movements. I took one of my second son (the same day that he was born. It is by no means a great shot, but I like it quite a bit). If you want, and have time to look at it you'll find it here: http://500px.com/photo/2197306

I will get the x100s in one way or the other. Whether it is after the selling of the 17 TS or by other means. 

If I am not overstepping any boundaries, I would like to give you one advice on the newborn.. Don't mind the state of the house (there is a life left to clean), and take shifts sleeping. The latter is hard, because when the baby awakens it is natural for both to get up, but one will be worn out pretty quickly 

Gerhard.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 15, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > A new question if anyone have the time....
> ...



Thank you Privatebydesign.

Never a lucky break huh?  I guess I will try the effect once I get this camera. I have also seen that Fuji has some flashes that has gotten some decent reviews. Maybe that is easier, at least for street/party shooting. 

Again, thank you.


----------



## And-Rew (May 16, 2013)

HarryWintergreen said:


> I always loved my Canon gear but there is a looming shadow on the horizon with the name Fuji x-pro2 on it.



+1 & I wonder how many others from Nikon as well as Canon?


----------



## wayno (May 16, 2013)

Canon flashes will work on the x100s on the shoe or on cord but in manual only. Have done both. The 430 is a nice fit on the camera for a bit of bounce light.
I love mine - it doesn't replace my 5d2 but its excellent at what it does and is definitely worth it in lieu of say just another L lens


----------

